# Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?



## M. Polle (10. Januar 2008)

*Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

Hallo, ich werde demnächst auf eine WaKü umsteigen...
ich werde meinen Radiator(Double, oder Triple) im Gehäusedeckel montieren.
nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich die Lüfter so montieren soll, dass sie Luft durch den Radiator ansaugen und aus dem Gehäuse pusten, oder lieber die Lüfter Luft durch den Radiator nach draußen pusten lassen?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Leistungsunterschiede, wie bei einer Luftkühlung?

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, statt einem Tripleradiator, der alles kühlt(CPU, Graka, Chipsatz...), einen Dual und einen Singleradiator einzubauen. Der Singleradiator soll in dem Kreislauf direkt nach der CPU und Chipsatz kommen und dann gehts weiter zur GPU und dann schließlich zum Doubleradiator.
Ich weiß,klingt umständlich, aber ich hoffe, es is verständich


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

Hi ho 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=6535 <-- Da wurde genau das schon mal Diskutiert 

Das mit 2 Radiatoren macht durch aus Sinn  Dadurch wirst warscheinlich die Temperatur der GPU niedriger halten, als wenn du nur einen Triple verwenden würdest weil ja dann das Wasser durch die CPU schon erhizt ist


----------



## M-i-p-e (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

was das ansaugen etc betrifft, du kannst bei einem dual ja auch kombinieren


----------



## GoZoU (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das mit 2 Radiatoren macht durch aus Sinn  Dadurch wirst warscheinlich die Temperatur der GPU niedriger halten, als wenn du nur einen Triple verwenden würdest weil ja dann das Wasser durch die CPU schon erhizt ist




Das meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder?


> Das Wasser in einer Kühlung erreicht nach dem Einschwingen der Temperatur lediglich eine Differenz von wenigen zehntel Grad, ein "Warm" und "Kalt" ist daher nicht gegeben und die Reihenfolge der verschlauchten Einbauten somit egal. Die beste Verschlauchung stellt die der kürzesten Wege dar, lediglich der Ausgleichbehälter sollte direkt vor der Pumpe betrieben werden.


Quelle

Noch dazu ist ein zusätzlicher Radiator im Kreislauf eine richtige Bremse, ich habe mal genau die oben erwähnten Aufbau bei mir gehabt und ich kann das Zitat nur bestätigen, die Temps waren identisch, nur der Durchfluss war geringer.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## M. Polle (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

Sorry, ich bin, was sowas angeht absoluter Laie, ich dachte halt nur, ob es sinnvoll wäre, und das scheint es ja nicht zu sein...
Ich dachte es wäre eine höhere Temperaturdifferenz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

es lassen sich in großen systemen auch temperaturdifferenzen von 1-2-3° erzielen, aber allein wenn du dir den unterschied zwischen max. temp cpu (aktuelle c2: 72°) und gpu (i.d.r. 100°) anguckst, dürfte klar werden, dass der aufwand (montage, verschlauchung) und aufpreis einer 120+240 konfiguration keinen nutzen haben.


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

@ GoZoU: Bei mir ist es so, dass ich einen Dual und einen Triple verbaut habe. Am Anfang war der Kreislauf Pumpe->GPU1->GPU2->CPU1->RAM1-4->CPU2->Dual Radiator->Triple Radiator->AGB->Pumpe

jetzt ist es: ->GPU1->GPU2->CPU1->RAM1-4->Triple Radiator->CPU2->Dual Radiator->AGB->Pumpe

So ist bei mir die CPU Temp bei der 2. CPU um 1-2°C kühler, nur durch Schläuche umstecken.... vielleicht bilde ichs mir ja nur ein aber das sagt mir zumindest Everest.
Kommt denke ich mal auch auf die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit an. Wenn das Wasser schnell fließt merkt man vielleicht weniger was.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

ist gpu 1 auch kühler?
(cpu 2 profitiert jetzt halt von den 2° unterschied, die man in größeren kreisläufen hat)


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

Die GPUs haben die selbe Temperatur


----------



## FutureTec-Moding-Speci (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

hallo ich empfehle Wasserkühlung +Peletierelemente ab 180W da läuft der CPU mit Max. 21° 
unter vollast und Overclockt 

mein system:
AMD X2 6400+ OC 3,8Ghz 
M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wifi 
2x 8800GTx OC Liquid 
2x500GB 1x 80GB HDD 
Termaltake wattercool 240mm Radi 
5x pelitier elemente 4x180W (CPU,Northbridge,GPUs)1x 90W radiator


----------



## Bethsoftfan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*



FutureTec-Moding-Speci schrieb:


> hallo ich empfehle Wasserkühlung +Peletierelemente ab 180W da läuft der CPU mit Max. 21°
> unter vollast und Overclockt
> 
> mein system:
> ...


 
Ohha, hast du nen Stromverbrauch
Ein Peltier-element verbraucht doch soviel, wie es leistet, oder?

Aber ich denke, du solltest ihn saugen lassen, da ja die meisten
Komponeten gekühlt werden, die Umgebungstemp im Case nicht so hoch sein sollten!
Also saugen lassen oder?


----------



## GoZoU (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter am Radiator pusten oder saugen lassen?*

Noch dazu muss die aufgenommene Wärmeenergie auch wieder abgeführt werden, was auch nicht ganz unproblematisch/leise sein dürfte 

MfG
GoZoU


----------

